# ~ Blair Waldorf's Makeup



## foxyqt (Dec 5, 2008)

I absolutely love how subtle and natural Blair Waldorf's makeup is on Gossip Girl.. she always looks extremely beautiful like she isnt wearing any makeup.. I found a couple of good pictures of the look Im looking for and would appreciate any suggestions on what she might be wearing (eyes, cheeks and lips) preferably MAC ^_^

TIA!!


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 5, 2008)

I definately see Vanilla eyeshadow in there!
Not so sure about the brown in her crease since I don't like wearing neutrals.


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks, *jaclynashley*!

any other suggestions, pls?


----------



## PLAYAGIRL (Dec 6, 2008)

cant help you with the colors but i also love her make up....


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 6, 2008)

I heard she wears Giorgio Armani Foundations.


----------



## prncezz (Dec 9, 2008)

I vote Shroom for her highlight!


----------



## photogeek (Dec 9, 2008)

I would contour your cheekbones with matte products (or subtle shimmer if you don't have matte) which looks much more natural and use a peachy pink matte blush - (not from MAC, but NARS Gilda looks a lot like the first picture)
tightline with a deep coffee/brown gel liner (can someone suggest a fluidline?)-- I think tightlining is a great way to mimic that look of having naturally really thick lashes and defined eyes without looking like you're even wearing eyeliner.  you could also pack a deep black brown e/s into the lashline and then clean up above the roots afterward to get rid of the obvious liner.
super well groomed brows, MAC brow set or another tinted gel looks more natural and youthful than powder usually, imo
will keep thinking about the lips..hmm.

hths,
meg


----------



## frist (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm going to go with quarry for the crease and shroom for the base. I like her blush, but I don't have any rec for it.


----------



## frist (Dec 9, 2008)

Actually the more I look at her lips, that looks like what mac VGV looks like on me, with a gloss over it. Either that or Angel l/s with gloss.


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 10, 2008)

thank you all very much for the recs! i have most of the MAC products mentioned.. & will definitely look for NARS Gilda =D


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 10, 2008)

Maybe Kid in the crease....at least that is what it looks like when I wear it.  I'm about her coloring.

However, it could also be Wedge.


----------



## aleksis210 (Dec 12, 2008)

quarry on the lid, dark matte brown in the crease very lightly...shroom for highlight, harmony blush on cheeks, lips look like Angel w/ gloss


----------

